# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أنت تَحلُمُ بدون رخصة !!!

## ربيع الأديب

*أنت تَحلُمُ بدون رخصة

بقلم / ربيع بن المدني السملالي ( الأديب ) 

**استيقظَ قُبيل الفجر بقليل، جهّز فُطُورَه المتواضع وتناوله بسرعة .. خرجَ من كوخه المهترء لا يلوي على شيءٍ ، متّجها صوبَ السّوق لبيع أشياء بسيطة اعتاد أن يتاجر فيها ، عرض سِلعته على الأرض المغبرّة وتحت شمس يوليو الحارقة .. جلسَ على كرسيّه البلاستيكي بقرب بضاعته وهو يردّد ( توكلت على الله ) ، ( يا فتّاح يا رزّاق)... العرقُ يتصبّب بغزارة ورائحة سجارته الرديئة قد شملت الزمان والمكان .لم يُساومه أحد من السّابلة ، ضاق ذرعا وقال هذا يوم عصيب وخيّم عليه يأسٌ مُضْن ، واعتراه كثير من الهم والغم والألم ، ومرّت به ساعات أربع وهو على هذه الحال كابد من خلالها كل أنواع الشّقاء ، لسانه لا يفتر عن كلمة (( قبّح الله الفقر)) .. تميّز غيظا وحنقا ولَملمَ أشياءَه وهو يلعن ويسبّ ويشتم نفسه وأيامه وزمانه !
رجعَ لكُوخه متعبا مكدودا واستلقى على فراشه البالي ، حلّق طيرُ الكَرى على رأسه فذهب في نومة هنيئة رأى من خلالها حلماً أنساه البؤسَ والشّقاء اللّذين يعيش في أحضانهما ، رأى نفسه في قصر منيف يسرّ النّاظرين لم يُرَ مثله قط ، طبيعة خلاّبة تحيط به ، وأنواع من الأشجار والأزهار والمياه وما إلى ذلك مما تسعد به النّفس وتسمو به الرّوح ...فبينما صاحبنا في جنّته الوهمية إذا به يسمع قرعاً قويّا على باب كوخه ، قام فزعا فتح الباب بسرعة البرق رأى شرطيين وواحد بزيّ مدني ، وقف مشدوها ، صامتا كالأموات جامدا كالتمثال .
استفاق من صدمته بكلمة كبيرهم : ستذهب معنا إلى مركز الشّرطة ! 
قال : لم؟ وما ذنبي ؟ وما جريمتي ؟
قال : أنت تَحلُمُ بدون رخصة !!!*

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله في صاحبنا الأديب 
نقد سهل 



> *لبيع أشياء بسيطة اعتاد أن يتاجر فيها*


لا أظنّه يخفى على مثلك معنى كلمة البسيط في لغة العرب وكيف استعملوها
في كلامهم..لكن ليس ينجو من مثل هذه الأخطاء الشائعة في العربية إلاّ من
آوى إلى ركن شديد !!

----------

